# indoor 3d nats



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

so any news on the indoor 3d championships?


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

2 rounds done so far today...still 1 more round to shoot.
i shot 148 :sad: and a 173 :wink: can only go up!


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

so far the only real exciting thing to happen was a mid-air collision of arrows. 

just happened to be mine also :mg:,,,you might want to read up on the rules for that! 

after the judges discussed it for about 20min-half hour :secret:,,,they let us reshoot it. :banana: 

so they're gonna change the rule now from an arrow shot is an arrow shot, to whatever reason they decided to let us reshoot.

thanks judges!:wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

anyone know where you mite see some prelim results


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

tim mearns of Cochrene AB takes first in BHO with Steve Middleton of calgary takes second..

Yesterday in the M50 class dean thornton of Calgary shot a clean round, picked up second place in that class


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks Kale, you have to love how FCA loves to keep people in the dark with results

it seems regionals are the only thing that ever gets posted with any speed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed just heard that Dan Hudson won a door prize.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I ended up in 7th


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yup!! I won the Carbon Fiber APA VIPER!!! WOOT WOOT! But I'm a lefty so I'm waiting for them to get me a lefty. I'm excited! looking forward to shooting it when it comes!!

Dan Hudson,

PS, who's cdhunter??


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Blackhawk02 Yup!! I won the Carbon Fiber APA VIPER!!! WOOT WOOT! But I'm a lefty so I'm waiting for them to get me a lefty. I'm excited! looking forward to shooting it when it comes!!

Dan Hudson,

PS, who's cdhunter?? 

the righty you hate shooting beside


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

cdhunter???????
short guy with even shorter arms if i remember right


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Beau_Town said:


> cdhunter???????
> short guy with even shorter arms if i remember right


I prefer the term vertically challenged


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

lol how you doing buddy hows work


----------

